
The Moore's Law of solar energy - phreeza
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/solar-power-moores-law.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29
======
johapers
Moores law also states that the development cost for the next generation of
smaller devices will follow the same exponential curve. My guess would be that
the solar market will have one or a few huge players only. The solar tech
scene is still quite diverse though and it is hard to say if any single
technology will "win", so in that sense maybe not. End ramble.

